# Withdrawal from the local 3 union as an apprentice



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes,
Life choices changes things but, dont expect those things you describe to disappear in any other vocation.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

3rd Rail said:


> Within that period I receive a letter notifying me I could withdraw what's in my 401k but I'll need to submit a form; I recently started off and it wasn't much.




 If you took a lump sum distribution, you also will be paying taxes on it.


----------

